# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  lilly humatrope 72iu kit dosage help PLEASE!

## leanmachine6

just purchased online some lilly humatrop 72IU kit which should be arriving shortly  :Smilie:  am using insulin pins for injections how many units is it per 1 iu? looking to pin 5IUs EOD so how many units will this be ? also is humatrope easy to assebmle as im kinda worried about that too

----------


## Mp859

> just purchased online some lilly humatrop 72IU kit which should be arriving shortly  am using insulin pins for injections how many units is it per 1 iu? looking to pin 5IUs EOD so how many units will this be ? also is humatrope easy to assebmle as im kinda worried about that too


 how much liquid is in the catridge?

----------


## testluva

You place the vial in the plunger. Press the lever in and mix the bac water with the powder. Do your normal 2iu ED 5/2. Five on and two days off. Total is 72 IU's mixed.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

If you can afford it, run the HGH everyday. I've found that consistency is the name of the game in HGH. Then again, any HGH is better than none.

----------


## leanmachine6

so ive just had my order followed instructions to mix which was extremely easy, now here is the tricky bit! there is 72IU of gh mixed with 3.15 ml of water someone please help out with units per IU, doing 5ius EOD so how many units am i looking at ??

----------


## Mp859

> so ive just had my order followed instructions to mix which was extremely easy, now here is the tricky bit! there is 72IU of gh mixed with 3.15 ml of water someone please help out with units per IU, doing 5ius EOD so how many units am i looking at ??


 Divide 72 by 3.15 That tells you how many iu's per 1ml. Then figure it out from there. 

.22 on a 1ml insulin syringe will give you pretty much 5iu if my math is right.

----------


## Ashop

> If you can afford it, run the HGH everyday. I've found that consistency is the name of the game in HGH. Then again, any HGH is better than none.


I have used it numerous ways and my best results are without doubt with daily use.

----------


## leanmachine6

may perhaps look into using 3IU's mon-fri, on the topic of 5ius eod is it fine to pin it all in one shot ? also "MP" thanks a lot bro so 22units = 5IU's. god knows what that makes 3 Ius then lol

----------


## Mp859

> may perhaps look into using 3IU's mon-fri, on the topic of 5ius eod is it fine to pin it all in one shot ? also "MP" thanks a lot bro so 22units = 5IU's. god knows what that makes 3 Ius then lol


 if you know how many iu's are in 1ml you should be able to figure it out really easy.

22.857 iu per 1ml

----------


## leanmachine6

so also 22 units will give me 5ius right? be roughly 16 units for 3Ius then im guessing

----------


## tarmyg

Did they not give you a pen with it? Mine came with a pen.

----------


## leanmachine6

just the cartridge mate, much cheaper too that way and i prefer it tbh.

----------


## Cold Blooded

What does EOD mean lads?

----------


## Mp859

> just the cartridge mate, much cheaper too that way and i prefer it tbh.


 I would be weary of the cartridges tbh.

----------


## Mp859

> What does EOD mean lads?


 every other day

----------


## leanmachine6

is there a lot of fakes going around of humatrope? guess you can never be 100% sure but im getting it from a well known source with good reviews and a personal freind suggested that specific GH from that site due to his results from it so fingers crossed its the real macoy! also can i pin 5IUs all in one yea ?

----------


## Mp859

> is there a lot of fakes going around of humatrope? guess you can never be 100% sure but im getting it from a well known source with good reviews and a personal freind suggested that specific GH from that site due to his results from it so fingers crossed its the real macoy! also can i pin 5IUs all in one yea ?


 you know you only have enough for 14 days right?

----------


## leanmachine6

Months worth mate, read first post am pinning EOD, already seeing small results too which is great.

----------


## Ultra7580

Here in the states humatrope only comes in 6mg 12 mg or 24mg. And that's what there website says also. All those are pens that come with the mixing liquid which you have to mix and then put the mixed liquid into the dispensing part that has disposable needle tips.

----------


## Mp859

> Here in the states humatrope only comes in 6mg 12 mg or 24mg. And that's what there website says also. All those are pens that come with the mixing liquid which you have to mix and then put the mixed liquid into the dispensing part that has disposable needle tips.


 24mg is 72iu...

----------


## quinnbaylor

How long, after reconstitution, until the Humatrope expires?? 72ius is a lot of the mix. If someone is only using 3ius a day, they'll have 24 days of usage, and if using 5 on, 2 off, they're looking at over one month after reconstitution. Wouldn't the Humatrope lose it's effectiveness by then??

----------

